# Rain soaked wood?



## Mark Adams (May 17, 2018)

Woke up to a rain shower this morning and realized my wood pile was outside uncovered (except for some thin pine trees). Will there be any issues using this wood after it dries out again?


----------



## weedeater (May 17, 2018)

None what so ever.  Let it dy out and you will be fine. 

Weedeater


----------



## Mark Adams (May 17, 2018)

I was thinking that might be the case weedeater, thanks for your help. Gonna try out my new ABT rack (36 ct) this weekend


----------



## phathead69 (May 17, 2018)

If you can while building fire coal bed stack couple pieces on Firefox preheating and drying the wood out more


----------



## Mark Adams (May 17, 2018)

I’ve been trying that out and it really works, cuts that white smoke time down a lot


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 17, 2018)

Just keep air to it. Don't do like I did or you will end up with mold and fungus. This was some maple (I think) chunks I cut and threw in an old bucket and forgotten about with a lid on. I have no idea how or why it got a lid on it!


----------



## motolife313 (May 17, 2018)

Yep it needs air movement or it will mold over, especially when it gets wet. I always run a tarp over the top of the pile not the sides.


----------

